# how are they doing



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

i bought 2 cockatiels on sunday,male and female, roughly 7 weeks, they were not hand feed.
just want to know how you guys think there are coming along.
both birds will climb on my finger everytime i put it in the cage but will jump off after maybe 30 seconds,they will eat seeds from my hand but will not come to me to eat the food i have to move my hand to them but they dont back away if i have ffood, when iput my hand in the cage without food once my hand gets to within 6'' they do back off slightly but theres no hissing or biting, when i am next to cage talking or whistling to them they look at me and seem to be listening although they wont come to front of the cage. also they are very quite the only time they have made any noise is when i let them out to fly and they call each other.
so how are things going, am i doing ok?
thanks


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

just keep doing what you are doing and read the taming and bribing with food threads, sounds like they and you are doing well  ... patience and go at their pace is the best i've found, but im no expert ....


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Try this taming thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073

And this food bribery thread: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

It will help you out a lot! Good luck!


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

i am doing those techniques, i just wandered if the birds are coming on as they should. also concerned why there not making ANY noise day or night, i have only heard them chirp once when they are in the cage and the only other times are when they are out flying and are calling to eachother.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You haven't had them very long so they may not be comfortable enough in the environment yet to start talking. And then again, with them being so young, they really don't know anything to say yet. AND on top of that, they could both be girls and then they might not ever talk. Girls usually aren't very chatty.


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> You haven't had them very long so they may not be comfortable enough in the environment yet to start talking. And then again, with them being so young, they really don't know anything to say yet. AND on top of that, they could both be girls and then they might not ever talk. Girls usually aren't very chatty.


i am not too bothered about them talking, i would like them to whistle songs when there older but they are making literally no noise at all. is it normal or should they be making some chirps?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No its normal...as I said, they aren't comfortable in their environment yet so if they make noise it gives away their position to predators. And if they are girls, they may never sing either (that's what I meant when I said talk, girls are very quiet in some cases and will only flock call occasionally.) Once they settle in they may be more chatty (and if you have a boy he'll start trying out whistles.) You can play stuff for them on youtube or on the radio so they can start learning things. It can take a tiel weeks or months to settle in, it all depends on the bird.


----------



## bazzo82 (May 26, 2012)

ok thanks. strangely enough they were both really noisey this evening for about half an hour!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

bazzo82 said:


> ok thanks. strangely enough they were both really noisey this evening for about half an hour!


that's good! they are settling in.


----------

